# New Computer Build; Won't Start-Up Keeps Rebooting



## P11 (Sep 15, 2008)

Hey guys, I just finsihed putting together a Core 2 Duo, Asus Mobo, 2GB DDR2 PC and when I started it up for the first time it automatically keeps rebooting itself every 5 seconds... not showing anything on the screen. This is my first time setting up a SATA hard drive and DVD-ROM in addition to DD2 and PCI-Express. I have built many pc's before but I can't figure out what the issue is.

HELP ASAP!

Thanks


----------



## cohen (Sep 15, 2008)

Try booting with just one ram stick.

Make sure all the screws are in the motherboard, make sure all the power cables are connected to the motherboard.


----------



## azwebs (Sep 15, 2008)

Do you know which motherboard you have (eg P5N-E 650I SLI).

I should think it's probably a motherboard issue - maybe you got a dead one, or a PSU problem (there are normally 5V and 12V leads for PC's. Make sure you have the right one. Usually on Asus boards, there is a little light which turns red if not enough power is being supplied.

First thing to do would be to visit www.asus.com and download a manual for your motherboard. The shipped ones are usually wrong, have misprints etc. Check all your cables are connected properly, and try booting and installing with only one stick of RAM first. If you're HDD's are in RAID, you could try and boot with one connected via SATA.

If you're sure everythings connected properly, and you tried the RAM, contact Asus and see what they have to say. If you can't work out a solution, RMA the board. But do check other possibilities out first.

Hope this helps 

EDIT: Ah, beat me there Cohen.


----------



## P11 (Sep 15, 2008)

Alright, right now I have 1 (2GB DDR2) stick installed in slot 3; all my power cables are connected and my primary hard drive is on SATA 1. The computer boots up and keeps restarting every 5 seconds. The light on the mobo is GREEN; so no power issue.


----------



## cohen (Sep 15, 2008)

P11 said:


> Alright, right now I have 1 (2GB DDR) stick installed in slot 3; all my power cables are connected and my primary hard drive is on SATA 1. The computer boots up and keeps restarting every 5 seconds. The light light on the mobo is GREEN; so no power issue.



Insert the ram into slot 1 and see what happens.


----------



## P11 (Sep 15, 2008)

cohen said:


> Insert the ram into slot 1 and see what happens.



Alright tried; no luck.


----------



## cohen (Sep 15, 2008)

P11 said:


> Alright tried; no luck.



Try reseating the CPU, i had a similar problem and found out it is my CPU.


----------



## P11 (Sep 15, 2008)

cohen said:


> Try reseating the CPU, i had a similar problem and found out it is my CPU.



Reseating the CPU solved the problem. TY VM.


----------

